# Let's swap homemade popsicle recipes!



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

My almost 3-yr. old DD loves ice cream and popsicles. But I don't like all the sugar or cost of commercially prepped frozen treats. I mostly plan to use whole fruits mixed with juices and water since we can't do dairy or soy.

Anyone want to share their favorite recipes (with or without dairy/soy)?

Here's one I got yesterday online that actually used things I had on hand:

1 cup cubed watermelon
1 cup orange juice
1 cup water

Blend and pour into molds. DD liked them even though they weren't too sweet.

When I can get some strawberries, I'm going to try doing strawberries and applesauce in the blender with either some water or juice.

I also think the watermelon ones would be good with mandarin oranges.

.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I just freeze whatever smoothies I make into popscicles, as DS usually won't drink a reguolar smoothie but he loves them frozen.

Our last batch was coconut milk, frozen organic strawberries and blueberries, I added some probiotic powder, and a little xylitol (he has had a cavity problem on one tooth). DS gets constipated on dairy so the coconut milk is a good alternative for us.

When he wakes up in the a.m. I often ask him what he wants for breakfast that morning and he likes to tell me "a popcorn cycle" and then giggles. He thinks he's really getting away with something since I let him eat one for breakfast


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, we freeze smoothies here, too. I froze a big batch yesterday. Here's the "recipe".

*frozen (organic) strawberries
*frozen (organic) peaches
*frozen raspberries
*banana
*avocado
*great heaping handful of raw spinach
*a couple of egg yolks
*coconut oil
*raw milk kefir
*stevia drops and/or grade b dark amber maple syrup (full of minerals)
*spring water to make the consistency I want
*flax seeds (only because I had a bunch of organic ones left after a craft project)

We drank some for breakfast and made popsicles out of the rest. (My kids call them lollipops, actually. We lived in England for a long time and DH now calls them "ice lollies", so the kids have picked up on it.







) DS never even knows that the popsicles are actually really GOOD for him!









I also bung in broccoli, carrots/juice, homemade yogurt, coconut water kefir, kale, all kinds of stuff my kids would never suspect.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

any herbal tea with a couple of shakes of stevia and some berries makes a great popsicle


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We make apple/strawberry "slushies" (our alternative to icees), and I plan on freezing them as soon as the gloom breaks and the sun returns. Here's what we do (as much organic as possible):
*apple juice
*frozen fruit (for slushies it's important - wouldn't matter for freezing) - usually strawberries or tropical fruit mix
*sodium ascorbate
*vitamineral green
*powdered probiotics
*honey or agave nectar for sweetener
My boys love them (I wasn't sure when I started adding the VitaMineral Green how they'd react, but they haven't skipped a beat!), and they are quite refreshing. They are excited to start making some popcicles with them too.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My DD will eat almost anything in popsicle form--I love to take her green drink powder (Green Vibrance) and Bee pollen, mix it with a little yogurt and some frozen fruit and make a smoothie then freeze in popsicles. She loves them and they are so good for her.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We do the smoothie thing here, too. My recipe is usually 1 orange, 1 banana, a handful of frozen berries, a handful of baby spinach, flax seed, wheat germ, a T of honey or a few drops of stevia, and water.

I get such a kick out of it when DS eats one as a "treat" because they're loaded with all the good stuff. He calls 'em "potstickles," btw.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the great ideas!

I like the coconut milk idea. I may try rice milk as well for a more "creamsicle" type of treat. I think I'll start putting in some fish oil too.

Gotta go nurse. Looking forward to more ideas.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, here's my really boring idea. We just freeze juice! I sometimes will have leftover smoothie to freeze, but that's rare - frozen and fresh fruit is hard to keep in stock in our house, so there's rarely extra to make smoothies - then if we do make smoothies, that gets drunk up pretty quick.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Wow, these are great ideas! DD has just discovered popsicles last week and they're expensive at the HFS and too sugary at the regular grocery store (even the fruit ones). I want to freeze some yogurt or coconut milk smoothies now.

What kind of molds do you all use? (brands and/or URLs much appreciated!)

DD calls them lollipops too LOL.

thanks, Kelly


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

I freeze yougurt. The kids go crazy for it.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been using a set of plastic molds I got at Linens'n Things. They're shaped like rockets. There was another more "normal" shape but I thought they were too big for DD's mouth. I know a lot of people don't like using plastic but I don't know what else to use unless maybe silicone?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd really likes frozen blueberries poured into the mold, covered with water. Plus it's really simple!


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

bumping cuz it is warm out and i want to make Popsicles!

ging to go buy coconut milk and a bunch of fruit to make smoothies in a bit


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

We make our smoothies into popsicles, too:

yogurt
coconut oil
honey
frozen fruit (usually peaches or strawberries)
banana
several egg yolks


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

we always do variations on yogurt smoothies, since i virtually always have a ton of fresh homemade organic yogurt in the house. so that's the base - if we want it juicier i add some orange or apple juice, usually a banana, and whatever frozen or fresh fruit is around, plus a scoop or two of whey protein. if i have fresh fruit, i usually skip adding the juice, as fresh fruit that's juicy (like berries or mangoes) add enough liquid.

i got some nice popsicle molds at the dollar store recently. it was so random that i was at the dollar store, not someplace i frequent, but we were trying to kill some time. anyway, i've been pretty surprised at how nice those molds are. but i also have some from a variety of other places. but you don't need molds per se - my mom used to use the little paper cups and those wooden popsicles sticks you can buy (and we would reuse the sticks). then you just peel away the paper cup.

i've *got* to try some with coconut milk and/or coconut oil (especially since i'm getting a huge vat of coconut oil from Mountain Rose Herbs any day now!). and i love the idea of adding greens or greens powder. in fact i have some i haven't touched in ages - i'll have to try that too! yay!


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this thread is old, but if anyone is still looking for popsicle molds, I just picked up some silicone molds from Amazon. (I swear, every post I've posted lately has had a reference to Amazon.







I'm like the Amazon pimp these days.) They're great, especially as we avoid as much plastic as we possibly can.









We make all kinds of smoothie pops around here, too. I like to do more than just juice or fruits, as DS1 and DS2 both have serious blood sugar surges when they eat fruit (and especially juice) by itself. A little fat and protien in there really helps even out the glucose response.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i am freezing some now. i won't know how they turn out until they are frozen though









i used
1 can coconut milk (my midwifes keep saying i need to be eating more fat)
a handful of frozen strawberries
a handful of fresh blueberries
a smallish squirt of agave nectar
some frozen orange juice concentrate
some protein powder

it ended up more than fits in my Popsicle mold. i have a small one only makes 4 Popsicles and that was about half of the smoothie if i like them i am getting a better Popsicle making set so i can make more at a time. i poured the rest into a glass to drink but it is way to rich for me to really drink. in the future i might do half yogurt or just get lite coconut milk


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

I like to freeze cut up fruit and some fruit juice.

Today we made sliced bananas and pineapple juice.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33* 
I know this thread is old, but if anyone is still looking for popsicle molds, I just picked up some silicone molds from Amazon.

i was just looking at those earlier today. i avoid plastic to. how do yo like them/ do they come out of the molds easily?


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I'd love to know how you like the silicone molds, too!


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like them a lot, acutally. The popsicles just peel right out of them, no fuss, no muss. I rinse them out and start again. I got two sets, because we eat a lot of popsicles -- it's a good way to get nutritious food into super picky DS2.

I just noticed that they are sold out on Amazon. But you can google them and find them at other places, too. Definitely worth the purchase!


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33* 
I really like them a lot, acutally. The popsicles just peel right out of them, no fuss, no muss. I rinse them out and start again. I got two sets, because we eat a lot of popsicles -- it's a good way to get nutritious food into super picky DS2.

I just noticed that they are sold out on Amazon. But you can google them and find them at other places, too. Definitely worth the purchase!

awesome that they are good. i ordered mine the other day off amazon before they sold out! now i wish i had gotten a second set.


----------

